# يوم من عمري الجزء الثاني



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الأول هنـــــا
الجزء الثالث هنـــا
الجزء الرابع هنــــا​ 
المغطس 
المكان الذي اتعمد فية السيد المسيح
علي يد يوحنا المعمدان 
ودي
صور المكان





ويقع المغطس شرق نهر الاردن (وادي الخرار) بيت عنيا سابقا -بيت عبرة يو 1-28
وهناك عدة ينابيع طبيعية تشكل بركا يبدا منها تدفق الماء الي وادي الخرار وتصب في نهر الاردن
وتحتفل رعايا كنائس المملكة بجميع طوائفها في يوم عيد الغطاس 
لاحياء ذكرى المعمودية علي نهر الاردن في كل عام 
ويسمى المغطس بالحج المسيحي 
وكان السيد المسيح حين ىتعمد في النهر يبلغلا عمرة 30 عام ويسمي هذا السن بسن الكمال 
ذو العقلية الناضجة 
واليكم بعض الصور 




​



 
وياتي الزوار الروسيين كل عام والبعض ياتي مشيا علي الاقدام لتعمقهم بقدسية المكان واهميتة 
لهم 
وياتون بلباس ابيض
كما في الصورة التالية​​​​



 ولا ننسي الزوار الروس الامريكيين يمثلون ثلث زوار المغطس​


----------



## tamav maria (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انا نزلت نهر الاردن وزرت المغطس 
سلسله جميله جدا للتعرف علي الاماكن المقدسه 
شكرا رمسيس لتعبك ومجهودك


----------



## kawasaki (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الله ياروما *
*موضوع رائع *
*والرائع تعبك فيه *
*ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## Bent el Massih (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*شوقتني جدا في زياره الاراضي المقدسه
شكرا ليك اخي لمشاركتنا الرحله الرائعة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## AdmanTios (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*خالص الشكر أخي الحبيب للدعوة
بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة هذه الزيارة
المجانية لهذه الأمكان المُقدسة ... سلمت يمينك

" **وَكَانَ يُوحَنَّا أَيْضًا يُعَمِّدُ فِي عَيْنِ نُونٍ بِقُرْبِ  سَالِيمَ،
لأَنَّهُ كَانَ هُنَاكَ مِيَاهٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَكَانُوا يَأْتُونَ  وَيَعْتَمِدُونَ "

رب المجد يُبارك عمرك أخي الغالي و تعيش و تزور
مودتي و إحترامي

*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انا نزلت نهر الاردن وزرت المغطس
> سلسله جميله جدا للتعرف علي الاماكن المقدسه
> شكرا رمسيس لتعبك ومجهودك


نورتي الموضوع بحضورك الغالي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *الله ياروما *
> *موضوع رائع *
> *والرائع تعبك فيه *
> *ربنا يباركك *​


شكرا لحضورك وانا هتعب لاعز من اخواتي اللي في المنتدي المبارك دة يارب يذدهر ونورة يسطع كالشمس في الظهيرة 
شكراا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *شوقتني جدا في زياره الاراضي المقدسه
> شكرا ليك اخي لمشاركتنا الرحله الرائعة
> ربنا يباركك​*


الرب يباركك ويبارك حضورك الرائع الذي اضاف نور للموضوع 
شكرا للمرور


----------



## mary naeem (2 أكتوبر 2013)

روعة اخي
انت زورتنا اماكن من الصعب جدا الذهاب إليها
أخذت بركة كبيرة جدا
بربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *خالص الشكر أخي الحبيب للدعوة
> بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة هذه الزيارة
> المجانية لهذه الأمكان المُقدسة ... سلمت يمينك
> 
> ...


حضرتك نورت الموضوع بجد لك كل التقدير والاحترام 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> روعة اخي
> انت زورتنا اماكن من الصعب جدا الذهاب إليها
> أخذت بركة كبيرة جدا
> بربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك


الرب يباركك ويفرحك 
شكراا لمرورك نورتي الموضوع


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*سياحة روحية رائعة ....
ربنا يبارك عمرك*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سياحة روحية رائعة ....
> ربنا يبارك عمرك*​


شكرا جزيلا لمرورك علي موضوعي المتواضع لشخصك الكريم 
نورت الموضوع بتقييمك لة وبمشاركتك بة 
الرب يباركك ويزيدك نعمة حسب غناة في المجد


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بجد معلومات حلوة اوى اوى واوى
وحاجات رائعة
ميرسى بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> بجد معلومات حلوة اوى اوى واوى
> وحاجات رائعة
> ميرسى بيسو


شكرا لمرورك 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وجهدك فى الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> جميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وجهدك فى الموضوع


شكرا لمرورك 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## aymonded (2 أكتوبر 2013)

الأخ الحبيب الرائع أشكرك كتير على محبتك الحلوة
وعلى هذه الرحلة التي امتعتنا بها معك وشاركتنا بها
لك مني تحية محبة خاصة لشخصك العزيز
كن معافي
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> الأخ الحبيب الرائع أشكرك كتير على محبتك الحلوة
> وعلى هذه الرحلة التي امتعتنا بها معك وشاركتنا بها
> لك مني تحية محبة خاصة لشخصك العزيز
> كن معافي
> ​


شكرا جزيلا استازي الجليل لهذة الكلمات الرائعة واحيي شخصك المحبوب ومشاركتك الرائعة 
التي اضافت للموضوع سطوعا ونورا 
الرب يباركك ويبارك اهتمامك بنا وبالمنتدي


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

دايماً مواضيعك تُحفة

انا حاول اقيم بس معرفتش لأنك انت اخر واحر انا قيمته

بس هقيم حد و اجيلك انشألله

موضوع ممتااااااااااااااز


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> دايماً مواضيعك تُحفة
> 
> انا حاول اقيم بس معرفتش لأنك انت اخر واحر انا قيمته
> 
> ...


شكرالمرورك الغالي 
وتشجيعك الكبير


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكان جميل جداوبين انةمقدس
نفسى ازور ربنا رموجود
اخى صلى من اجلى وشكرا على موضوعك
الذيذ دا
*


----------



## sherihan81 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*رحلة ومعلومات جميلة....شكراً على المجهود وعلى تعب المحبة..
الرب يبارك حياتك اخي العزيز :flowers: *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ميرسى بجد استاذ رمسيس  روعه 
احنا اخدنا بركة هذه الاماكن المقدسه 
واحنا فى البيت 
ربنا يباركك زى ما ادتنا بركه كبيره اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مكان جميل جداوبين انةمقدس
> نفسى ازور ربنا رموجود
> اخى صلى من اجلى وشكرا على موضوعك
> الذيذ دا
> *


ربنا يباركك ويقدرك وتزور 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتة الطيبة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> ميرسى بجد استاذ رمسيس  روعه
> احنا اخدنا بركة هذه الاماكن المقدسه
> واحنا فى البيت
> ربنا يباركك زى ما ادتنا بركه كبيره اوى


ربنا يباركك
وشكرا لتشجيعك لي 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> *رحلة ومعلومات جميلة....شكراً على المجهود وعلى تعب المحبة..
> الرب يبارك حياتك اخي العزيز :flowers: *​


الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أكتوبر 2013)

رحله جميله اخدتنا ليها من غير مانتحرك من مكانا يارمسيس
ومعلومات اجمل اكيد فادت ناس كتير
وصور رائعه ذاتت جمالا للموضوع
ومجهود عظيم منك ربنا يباركك عليه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*اماكن جميلة يا رمسيس ورحلة رائعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وميرسى لتعبك ومشاركتنا الرحلة المباركة دى معاك *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رحله جميله اخدتنا ليها من غير مانتحرك من مكانا يارمسيس
> ومعلومات اجمل اكيد فادت ناس كتير
> وصور رائعه ذاتت جمالا للموضوع
> ومجهود عظيم منك ربنا يباركك عليه​



الرب يباركك اختي العزيزة والغالية للتشجيع الفائق 
اللي انا مستحقوش
نورتي الموضوع 
بالمشاركة الجميلة
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 أكتوبر 2013)

رحلة جميلة جدا
اتمنى ان تتحقق لى فى الواقع
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اماكن جميلة يا رمسيس ورحلة رائعة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وميرسى لتعبك ومشاركتنا الرحلة المباركة دى معاك *​


ربنا يباركك اختي الغالية رورو
نورتي الموضوع بمرورك ومشاركتك فية 
كان نفسي انزل الصور كلها 
بس مينفعش 
بس هنزلهم في قسم الصور بعد ما اخلص باقي مشاهد الرحلة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> رحلة جميلة جدا
> اتمنى ان تتحقق لى فى الواقع
> الرب يباركك


بصراحة انا نفسي مكنتش متوقها بالجمال دة بس كان يوم مكنش عايزة يخلص
انا كاتب جزء صغير من الواقع الصور ممنوعة لانها فيها اشخاص 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## النهيسى (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك
فى منتهى الروعه
جدا  جدا جدا
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك
> فى منتهى الروعه
> جدا  جدا جدا
> *​


الرب يباركك ويوسع تخومك
شكراا لتشجيعك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الرائعة التي اضافت لموضوعي بريقا وجمالا 
اللة يحفظك تحت ظل جناحية


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

رحلة روعة يا بيسو و معلومات جميلة جدا
شكرا اخي الغالي على تعب محبتك
و منتظرين الجزء الثالث
تعيش و تزور


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اللللااااااااااااااااااااه الصور جميله -- نسى اروح الامان دى--
  اشكرك بجد على تعبك-
 الرب  يباركك


----------



## aymonded (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شكرا جزيلا استازي الجليل لهذة الكلمات الرائعة واحيي شخصك المحبوب ومشاركتك الرائعة
> التي اضافت للموضوع سطوعا ونورا
> الرب يباركك ويبارك اهتمامك بنا وبالمنتدي









*ربنا يخليك يا أغلى وأحلى أخ حلو يسعدني وجوده الرائع معنا هنا
ومنتظر الرحلة القادمة، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> رحلة روعة يا بيسو و معلومات جميلة جدا
> شكرا اخي الغالي على تعب محبتك
> و منتظرين الجزء الثالث
> تعيش و تزور


شكراا لمرورك نورتي الموضوع اختي الغالية 
وهنزل الجزء التالت قريب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *ربنا يخليك يا أغلى وأحلى أخ حلو يسعدني وجوده الرائع معنا هنا
> ومنتظر الرحلة القادمة، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً*​


الرب يبارك حضورك ويباركك شرفتني وفرحتني 
بمرورك علي الموضوع 
الذي زدتة نورا وبهاءا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اللللااااااااااااااااااااه الصور جميله -- نسى اروح الامان دى--
> اشكرك بجد على تعبك-
> الرب  يباركك


شكرا للمرور نورتي الموضوع 
يارب تزوري الاماكن المقدسة دي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا يا بيسو ع المعلومات الجميله
مش خدتني معاك ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

دة كلام برضة 
دانتو لو شوفتوا المكان دة تبقوا عمد 
علي راي حسن حسني في محامي خلع 
وانتا لازم تكون ىاكبر شوية من كدة 
نورت الموضوع 
ولو عايز تيجي انا هناك دلوقت 
انا مستنيك 
​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع وصور اروووع وخاصة الاماكن المقدسة
 تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك
واحلئ تقيييم​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراا لمرورك نورتي الموضوع 
بالمشاركة والتقييم
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك لينا يارمسيس تعيش وتجبلنا وتعرفنا ع الحاجات الحلوة دى


----------



## أَمَة (4 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الحلو
انا عشت في الأردن 17 سنة وزرت هذا المكان قبل عشر سنين بس بعد ما تركت الأردن بعشرين سنة.  ههههه.

المعلومات الإضافية التي وضعتها رائعة.


----------



## soul & life (4 أكتوبر 2013)

تعيش وتزور .. بجد اماكن جميلة وكلنا نتمنى نزورها وبفضلك كأننا زورناها 
خلتنى افكر فى فكرة موضوع جديدة 
بركة هذة الاماكن المقدسة تكون معك اخى ومع الجميع آمين


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

:16_14_21: أشكرك أخي رمسيس ( أبن يسوعنا ) :16_14_21:​ 
علي تعب محبتك .. ربنـــــــــــا يبارك مجهـــــــودك ​ 
:36_3_11:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ربنا يخليك لينا يارمسيس تعيش وتجبلنا وتعرفنا ع الحاجات الحلوة دى


ربنا يباركك
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك فية 
وانتظري الجزء الثالت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الحلو
> انا عشت في الأردن 17 سنة وزرت هذا المكان قبل عشر سنين بس بعد ما تركت الأردن بعشرين سنة.  ههههه.
> 
> المعلومات الإضافية التي وضعتها رائعة.


الرب يباركك ويبارك اسرتك وشكراا علي التعديل اللي عملتية في الموضوع اناى عندي معلومات اكتر كتير من اللي كتبتها بس المشكلة معنديش وقت وان شاء اللة بضيفهم في الرحلة القادمة بالصور كمان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> تعيش وتزور .. بجد اماكن جميلة وكلنا نتمنى نزورها وبفضلك كأننا زورناها
> خلتنى افكر فى فكرة موضوع جديدة
> بركة هذة الاماكن المقدسة تكون معك اخى ومع الجميع آمين


ربنا يخليكي لينا يا اختي نفيان 
وان شاء اللة مفيش حاجة بعيدة علي ربنا 
وعايزين نشوف الموضوع الجديد
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك فية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> :16_14_21: أشكرك أخي رمسيس ( أبن يسوعنا ) :16_14_21:​
> علي تعب محبتك .. ربنـــــــــــا يبارك مجهـــــــودك ​
> :36_3_11:​


شكرا جزيلا لك علي كلامك الرائع 
نورت الموضوع بحضورك العطر


----------



## elamer1000 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*حلو خالص*
*ربنا يدينا نزور الاماكن المقدسة دى*

*+++*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حلو خالص*
> *ربنا يدينا نزور الاماكن المقدسة دى*
> 
> *+++*​


شكراا للمرور 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الثالث 
النهاردة 
انتظرونا
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (5 أكتوبر 2013)

شرح وافي وصور اكتر من رائعة ما عدا صورة المسلة

كبرها شوية بذمتك انت شايف حاجة هههههههههه

يالا بص اشكر ربنا فرحتني لما عرفتني اني انا قبل

سن الكمال بسنتين هههه

عشت في كنف المسيح


----------



## naguib samir (6 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا يا ابن يسوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

نورت الموضوع 
بمروك العطر
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

naguib samir قال:


> شكرا يا ابن يسوع


نورت الموضوع بمرورك


----------

